# First time picking out a puppy (never owned a dog before)



## Cup-of-Tea (Apr 11, 2017)

I just placed a deposit on a German shepherd puppy and we'll be able to come see the litter and pick one out in a month (they will be 6weeks to choose a puppy and 8 weeks to take home). I have read that breeders match owners with a puppy, but, realistically, I might come and all the puppies are spoken for, except for one - and I might be in a take him or leave type of situation... so I'm trying to prepare myself.

The only thing I am set on is a female (due to a smaller size) - I don't know what else to look for. We want a family dog (I have 2 kids 9 and 7 years old), and we want the dog to also guard the house. My husband and I will be investing in training (puppy and obedience classes). Are there some obvious watch outs when you are picking out a puppy? Any advice for what I should expect when I go? Is it better to bring kids to the visit or just go with my husband?


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

my advice is go to a breeder that does not allow you to pick your own puppy.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

When you meet the puppies, see if they all appear confident and engaging. Take them away from their litter mates one at a time and see what they do. Are they interested in you? Or do they seem anxious to get back to the rest of the litter? Don't take a shy puppy. Or one that appears fearful. Also, don't take the craziest one. I also prefer when the breeder makes the matches. They have the most experience with the entire litter and should be able to guide the puppy buyers to the right puppy for their situation. Bottom line, don't just take a puppy because it's the only one available. Raising a genetically fearful dog is not fun. If something seems off, walk away.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't usually tell people what to do, but I don't like breeders that let you pick your own puppy. You only see the pup for maybe an hour? The breeder sees the pup for 2 months and knows what kind of temperament they have and learns about what the buyer needs. There are some breeders that match you and don't care about a perfect match, they are just out to sell a dog. Then there are those who have many years of experience and take time to learn about you and your family, and study their own dogs to make a match. The breeders that lets the customer choose often times just sells the cutest puppy first, then the next cutest, then the one with the pretty markings and so on. It's fine for a yorkie but a GSD should have more consideration than looks alone. The puppy faze ends fast. 
I'll be honest, if you never owned a dog before and you have a 7 and 9 yr old, a GSD does not sound like the best choice for you. You simply don't know how and when to act when things get hectic (believe me they will). The puppy will bite everyone and everything that moves, your children might smack the dog out of frustration, then it escalates into something more when in reality ALL gsd's bite and it's completely normal. I'm sure you have wonderful children but even I was ready to tear my hair out and get rid of the pup when I raised her over the past few years. Be 100% ready mentally and physically because the first couple of years are TOUGH! 
I'm sorry if I'm scaring you, it's just that when I see "first time dog owner", "GSD", "7 & 9 yr old" and "breeder lets you pick the puppy", it just sends off warning signals in my head.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

also bear in mind that a large female can end up being bigger than a small male. Especially if you are going to a breeder who isn't carefully selective in following the standard, gender has no bearing on size.

I would skip this breeder. At most, they should be giving a first time owner a couple pups that they consider to be good matches for you to choose from. They should be asking you tons of questions about your experience with the breed, experience with larger dogs, training experience in general, what your plans are with the dog, about your current family situation, do you plan to have kids in the future, what is your work schedule, do you have a vet in mind, a trainer? the list goes on and on.

And then they should be turning it around and explaining to you why this breeding has a good chance of meeting those needs (or why it won't and a different one would be better). Then, based on all of that, they will tell you which puppy is the best match for you and when you can come pick him up. Or, at best, letting you decide between a couple that match.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

don't get your heart set completely on a female simply because a male may be the best match for you. keep an open mind


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Bring the kids honestly do you think they won't be head over heels delighted to go? Just make sure that they understand that there is a chance you might NOT be taking a pup home. And make sure the kids know that they aren't going to fight over who gets to hold the pup. The first few days at home should be calm. It is a huge change for the new baby dog. 
Watch the pup, you don't want one that is timid. You want a pup that is curious about noises and not easily startled. It can be hard to see how the pup plays if they are all sleepy. Talk to the breeder while you watch the pups goof around with each other. Ask about what the breeder has seen as far as the tendencies of each pup. Females can be smaller but the can also be noisier. The boys can be gentle giants. They don't have to attack to protect the home, just having a big strong looking dog can be enough to stop people in their tracks. 

Have fun, stay calm, enjoy the visit to the breeders. And we look forward to hearing more when you come back here with a bunch of questions about puppy behavior.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Do you have a friend or know an experienced GSD owner that could go with you to help you pick the pup. 6 weeks is a bit young to make a decision? Puppies can change a lot even between 6 and 7 weeks and 7-8 weeks. I would do my best to take someone with you who knows GSD. 

The other suggestions above about what to look for are good. Taking the kids can have its good and bad points. Seeing how the pups respond to the kids is great. Having the kids fall in love even when the pups are afraid of them or are timid can make walking away from a bad situation even more difficult. Main thing to remember is that this will be a 10-15 year commitment so if your gut tells you to walk away, do so.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

make absolutely sure the dogs are sound 

BEFORE you look at one cute pup face have some solid time and evaluation of the dam's
behaviour in an environment with no pups present - either outside as you are welcomed to the facility or indoors. Do not let skittery or hostile behaviour be passed off as being protective of the pups.

the dam will give you some good insight into what they may be like .
all pups are cute .

take your time . Don't have your visit focused on activity . See what happens to the pups when they should 
settle .
Sit on the floor and allow the pups to do what they choose to do without your influence. You will see that there
may be some that will be so much into peer-play that they don't even acknowledge your presence . 
Clap your hands. See if they look up. See who will come over to investigate . See what happens when the play
cycle starts to wind down. You may have some that will drift over to you . Plop down beside you , or on you .
Others might go to a corner with their pals and go to sleep . One or two may lie at a distance from you and from
each other . 

these are little insights into their sociability . 

ask how they have been socialized . 

.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You could take a good trainer, who knows the breed, with you to keep you o track. As a first time dog owner it may be very hard to think clearly if you sit down with a bunch of cute pups. It took me a few decades of dog owner ship before I could easily walk away from a litter or shelter. Also make sure the breeder doesn't rush you. it can take a few hours of just observing the litter. You are investing in a 15 year commitment so a few hours is worth it.
I personally have never taken my kids with me as they would have influenced and distracted me and they don't have the patience to sit down for a certain amount of time.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

visit more than once.

do the first viewing by yourself and a qualified second set of eyes , a person that knows you , and is not family.

visti again with the kids --- tell them ONLY FOR A LOOK -- no promises , no pressures 

you can see how the kids react .

they may have a melt down the first time a pup comes up to them , stands on hind feet and scratches their leg accidently.

this is an opportunity for the breeder to see if they want to put a pup into your home as much as it is for you to make an informed decision.


----------



## Cup-of-Tea (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone for replies! I've read and considered every one of them. You know, may be this breeder will pick a puppy for us... she said that she "places" the pups in order that deposits are received, she never said she will let us pick, only asked if we preferred a certain gender. She did ask for plans about the puppy and what type of training we plan to do. And she did turn me away from the previous litter, because those were going to be high energy dogs going to working families. This may be a good thing! I have searched for the breeder for a while, she seems to be the best around us... Ryanhaus Kennel.

In terms of amount of work the puppy will be - I know that I am at a disadvantage, due to being a new dog owner, but I keep reading books and visiting forums and reading about problems others are having... I also plan to sign up for private training where a dog trainer will work specifically with my family.

I think I will bring the kids...I did not want to bring them to make it easier to walk away if needed, but I do want the breeder to see all of us. 

I have been picking a dog breed for a year now. Searched websites, spent time in dog parks, visited some breeders. Unfortunately, I am not drawn to labs, or goldens, or other breeds that are recommended for first time owners. And since I will be spending 10 or more years with the dog, I might as well get the breed I really like and work on getting it right. My kids are not very little, I told them that puppy will bite while he learns and that teasing or hitting a dog is not aloud. And both my husband and I will watch them. It's gonna be like welcoming a third baby 

Again, thank you all for your responses! all are very helpful!


----------

